# when do babies open their eyes?



## redbutterfly13 (Dec 16, 2014)

i know this might be a dumb question but i was wondering when they should open their eyes? my 6 are 2 weeks old and not one of their eyes are opening, everything iv seen said 12 or 13 days they should start opening but they havent even started......maybe im just worried because im a mom myself and i want them all to be ok lol

so when should they open their eyes?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I wanna say mine started at about 2 and a half weeks....it was crazy one night 2 babies had one eye open each the next day they all bad their eyes open and they were giving mommy a headache cuz she couldn't hide anymore


----------



## redbutterfly13 (Dec 16, 2014)

ok cool i just wasnt sure if there was something wrong of if they are just being late "bloomers"


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah lol...and once their eyes open you can't stop them lol


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It depends a lot on the mums age, the babies time spent "cooking" (aka gestation period), how well fed they are ( linked to litter size and mums nutritional status prior to birth and how shes fed whilst nursing) and the line genetics. My guys tend to get the first eye cracks showing at around 10-14 days but they are from a line thats bred late on in life (9 months is about the youngest our girls get pregnant), are well fed breeder rats and because we plan the pregnancys we feed them appropriatly all through it. It does depend a bit though, i had a litter of 13 who were very premature when born at 21 days, there eyes were more like day 14/15, compared to my litter of 3 born on day 24 whos eyes opened at 10 days old and they were real chubsters


----------

